
Serious Fun with Numbers (2010) - Tomte
http://www.cjr.org/reports/serious_fun_with_numbers.php
======
not2b
This is what journalists need to be doing a lot more of. There's way too much
he said/she said reporting. When two sides disagree, we need journalists to
work harder to figure out what the actual facts are, not just publish the
statements from the two sides and say "we have to leave it there".

